# Juniper wood



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi.
Does anybody uses Juniper tree wood in aquarium and if it is safe for the fish and shrimp?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It should be OK if you age it for a few months. You just don't want sap in your tank.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If well aged, it is safe. The biggest problem I have with it is that it takes forever to sink!


----------



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

Seems like most of the water soluble constituents would be terpenes, alcohols & maybe some minor esters and saponins. The terpenes, like pinene & thujone, would make me treat it like cedar. Maybe it can be baked or heated to drive off the volatiles like that in shorter order. 

Maybe, once those have been driven off, wetting it with a bit of detergent & water would provide better penetration & soaking. Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to submerge it in a large volume of water with a detergent anyway to help leach out any other semi/non/polar nasties that might be left behind.


----------

